# شرح مبسط لخطه اخلاء مبني



## magic_151985 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح مبسط لجميع عناصر خطه اخلاء المبني:2:


----------



## agharieb (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف مفيد شكراً جزيلا


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (6 أبريل 2014)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2014)

ملف رائع
بارك الله بك


----------



## نهله عبد الفتاح (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود رائع ....مشكور


----------



## شريف عشماوي (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع شكرا​


----------



## Hamdy Ahmed Ismail (21 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## eslam.abdo (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود مميز يا هندسه ربنا يكرمك


----------



## fraidi (1 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (9 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

